# Balance of Power



## Dimentio (Sep 6, 2009)

Online strategy role-playing game.

BALANCE OF POWER &bull; Index page

You play as the leader of a country, and your goal is to increase the prestige of your country.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm at work, but can you be a dictator?

mmmm power...


----------



## Dimentio (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. You could do everything what world leaders do irl.


----------



## Dimentio (Sep 17, 2009)

We need Germany and Pakistan


----------

